# Looking for Photographers in Washington DC and in Pisa, Italy



## Tenna (May 10, 2011)

Hello Everybody!

My company's looking for freelance photograpers for one day/half a day  work.  We're developing virtual worlds and we need to re-create in 3D  some of the historical sites from Washington D.C. (USA) and from Pisa,  Italy.  We basically need a photographer to go and take high quality  pictures for us, we'll send over the guidlines.

The work is paid, of course!  

Anyone interested, please feel free to get in touch with me through this forum or better at natasha at indigo dot es  

I would also appreciate any advice on how to find photographers in Washington and Pisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  As I'm clueless where to look for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you and a great day to all!
Natasha


----------



## CCericola (May 10, 2011)

Professional Photographers of America has photographer listings. I am not sure about international resources.


----------



## Tenna (May 10, 2011)

Thank you so much, Christina! Will check it!


----------



## Laureen (May 29, 2011)

Hello Natasha,
I'm a professional photographer and I'll be in Pisa the first week of July.  Please contact me to see if I can be of help to you.
Thank you, Laurie
lmcgowan2@comcast.net


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 29, 2011)

Laureen, it is unwise to post email addresses on popular forums as direct links, as forums are scanned by bots and spiders looking for email adresses to send you spam. Better to private message the OP, or contact them via the email a dress given.


----------

